# Mobile home in wexford



## gailey (2 Nov 2008)

Anyone know of a holiday park in wexford where we could book for a week or so. Preferably a mobile home. We stayed this year in Redcross Wicklow and kids loved it. I would love to book something similar in Wexford but when google all I am getting is mobile homes for sale. Any recommendations....


----------



## tink (2 Nov 2008)

hi, you could try Tara Cove in Ballymoney? Don't have number but sure you could google it. Two nice beaches and loads of local restaurants as it is close to Gorey.


----------



## demoivre (3 Nov 2008)

Have a look at Camping-ireland. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Killter (3 Nov 2008)

Alot of holiday home parks/caravan parks close up for the winter after the bank holiday last wkend.


----------



## debdeb (9 Nov 2008)

hi, have you tried CARNE BEACH CARAVAN PARK. we go there every year great pub on site live bands every nite,plenty of babysitting,beautiful private beach,playground,games room,kiddies&teen discos 3 times a week,play school in mornings for little ones. it was 6 euro last year per day(10-2) and your only 15 mins from wexford town.also launderette,chipper,shop and restaurent on site. our kids love it


----------

